
The Eternal Lorem Ipsum - dwynings
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/05/the-eternal-lorem-ipsum.html
======
KC8ZKF
Back in the olden days I was a pressman for a newspaper. We would grab the
newspapers coming off the press, and _hold them upside down_ to check the
print quality, color registration, etc. This was almost necessary to see
errors, not because you would be distracted by reading, but because you see
what you expect to see. Turning the newspaper around changed those
expectations, and allowed you to see errors.

~~~
tikhonj
This reminds me of a trick for finding spelling errors I was taught in
elementary school: read the text backwards. It's basically the same principle.

~~~
femto
Infantrymen on patrol are also taught to scan their eyes from right to left. I
can save their life, by increasing the probability of spotting something
unusual.

------
Kilimanjaro
<http://lorempixel.com> is good enough for images

~~~
zalew
<http://placekitten.com/>

------
Wicher
Last year I was using Django's django.contrib.webdesign.lorem_ipsum to
generate dummy data for Django model instances. I grew tired of the Latin and
sort of monkey-patched it to use words from the "Karel ende Elegast" medieval
Dutch epic poem. ( <http://djangosnippets.org/snippets/2391/> )

My team and I found the medieval-Dutch title fields of model instances much
easier to remember and to refer to.

------
michaelpinto
Is est bonus video vidi visum computer programmers perceptum magis super vicis
veneratio institutio of graphic intentio

~~~
bonzoesc
All you need to do is jam some images from the first page of a google search
in there and it's an Atwood post.

------
tingletech
I wrote a script to greek the text nodes in XML files for use in testing
<https://github.com/tingletech/greeker.py>

It only "greeks" the nouns, so the output XML reads sort of like mad libs.

------
tripzilch
First thing that popped in my head for a "Lorem Image" would be Lena:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna>

Of course it's not quite a placeholder image used in design, but still the
closest I could think of.

------
bfrs
This Cicero guy seems like a very good writer. That is a nice presentation of
stoic(?) philosophy.

~~~
rickyconnolly
HN's atmosphere of respect and decorum make me feel bad for doing this, but I
can't resist

>facepalm.jpg

~~~
RegEx
Disrespect is generally tolerated. Memes are pretty no-go, however.

~~~
batista
Except if the memes involve common startup, functional programming, or fad-of-
the-year memetic behavior, in which case they are encouraged.

------
mixmastamyk
Didn't Attwood quit stack exchange to spend more time with his kids? If so,
why so much blogging lately? It takes quite a while to write a piece like
this, and to be honest is rather fluffy.

